# Helix 7 G2?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I’ve been considering moving from a Lowrance Hook 5 to the Hummingbird Helix 7. I primarily (90% of the time) use sonar for vertical jigging crappie (from kayak and ice). I don’t have any real complaints with the Hook 5, but from what I have seen the Helix offers a more refined view (A-Scope vs amplitude meter). That is, where there is a large blob on the Lowrance, there is a thin line on the Hummingbird. Also, I’ve read that the interference rejection is much better on the new Helix. I fish fairly crowded lakes, and interference has been an issue/annoyance both in the kayak and on the ice. Finally, the helix offers a better ice transducer (chirp & adjustable cone angle).

So, I’m just looking for general opinions on the Helix, and specifically how it compares with the Lowrance with respect to 2D vertical jigging.

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I have a Helix 7 CHIRP GPS G2, I like it better than the Garmin I had before, cannot compare it to a Lowrance. Get a Lakemaster chip for sure.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I like my bird five ice over my lowrance elite five ice machine. Much better picture and scope. May sell my lowrance later this spring.


----------

